# Car Warranty Not Valid while Ubering?



## endres88 (Nov 28, 2019)

Has anybody run into their original car warranty not being honored since you are an uber driver? I wanted to purchase an extended car repair warranty, and have been told by several companies that it will not cover my car, since it is being used commercially. I contacted FORD, and they told me the same thing. I would have to purchase a rider on top of the regular Ford warranty to cover commercial driving. They said specifically Uber and Lyft.

If this really the case, a new car warranty would not cover me. I was going to purchase a new Ford escape.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

endres88 said:


> Has anybody run into their original car warranty not being honored since you are an uber driver? I wanted to purchase an extended car repair warranty, and have been told by several companies that it will not cover my car, since it is being used commercially. I contacted FORD, and they told me the same thing. I would have to purchase a rider on top of the regular Ford warranty to cover commercial driving. They said specifically Uber and Lyft.
> 
> If this really the case, a new car warranty would not cover me. I was going to purchase a new Ford escape.


Good God haven't you read 
one word you've seen here?


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

A new car warranty doesn't last long if you are using the car for rideshare, but if there is a problem during the warranty period just use the "dont ask dont tell" policy.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Nothing is covered if you drive Uber and Lyft. Check your gap insurance to


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

My Mazda dealer is cool with drivers and warranties


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Good God haven't you read
> one word you've seen here?


Well... He *did* just register, but anyway... At least he asked before buying. :thumbup:

And..., OP, unless you pay cash, you might want to read the financing agreement pretty thoroughly, too.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Your going too buy a new car for rideshare?!?

Go for it!


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

endres88 said:


> Has anybody run into their original car warranty not being honored since you are an uber driver? I wanted to purchase an extended car repair warranty, and have been told by several companies that it will not cover my car, since it is being used commercially. I contacted FORD, and they told me the same thing. I would have to purchase a rider on top of the regular Ford warranty to cover commercial driving. They said specifically Uber and Lyft.
> 
> If this really the case, a new car warranty would not cover me. I was going to purchase a new Ford escape.


Don't tell them.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Soldiering said:


> Your going too buy a new car for rideshare?!?
> 
> Go for it!


Actually you should buy 2 make them those new Tesla pickup trucks. 
Make sure to get the ones with the more powerful batteries. I think they start at
just 69,999. You can get those people to there destinations faster an you wont have any downtime between charges
You should be able to earn enough money to pay for the depreciation 
On one of em anyway....


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

endres88 said:


> Has anybody run into their original car warranty not being honored since you are an uber driver? I wanted to purchase an extended car repair warranty, and have been told by several companies that it will not cover my car, since it is being used commercially. I contacted FORD, and they told me the same thing. I would have to purchase a rider on top of the regular Ford warranty to cover commercial driving. They said specifically Uber and Lyft.
> 
> If this really the case, a new car warranty would not cover me. I was going to purchase a new Ford escape.


Good luck with the insurance fraud.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Usually, the original new car warranties will cover vehicles used for commercial purposes which would include Lyft and Uber. The warranties usually last for 3 years or 36,000 miles or 5 years of 50,000 miles. 

If you do this full time, you are going to put around 6000 miles a month on your vehicle. That means the original factory new car warranty is going to expire in 6-8 months. 

However the extended vehicle warranties usually exclude vehicles used for taxi or commercial purposes which would include Lyft and Uber.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

At least ford does allow you as long as you get the rider likely meaning paying more but you might need to set up a fleet account or a LLC


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Check car financing also most banks won't let you do Uber or Lyft either


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> Check car financing also most banks won't let you do Uber or Lyft either


Proof I never heard about financing that bans Uber or Lyft


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Nina2 said:


> Proof I never heard about financing that bans Uber or Lyft


No commerical work on a personal car loan they want you to take out a commerical loan hire rate.



islanddriver said:


> No commerical work on a personal car loan they want you to take out a commerical loan hire rate.


And make sure you have ride share insurance. Cause with care loan you need full coverage at all times. And in phase 1 Uber and Lyft you don't have full coverage. They can cancel you loan and repo you car with out full insurance at all times


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Nina2 said:


> Proof I never heard about financing that bans Uber or Lyft


It's true. Walk into any car dealership tell them you're a full-time Uber Lyft driver and see how hard it is 2 get a loan. In the state of Colorado it's written into the Rideshare Bill the mayor signed when Uber and Lyft came to the state. It says we must notify our lender that we drive. I believe it was about a year ago Uber sent a notification to all drivers telling us we must notify our Auto Lenders we drive Rideshare and we had to acknowledge we got that notification. This is because while making payments on the vehicle it's technically owned by the bank and if they have to repo it ain't worth shit no more so they lose all that money


islanddriver said:


> And make sure you have ride share insurance. Cause with care loan you need full coverage at all times. And in phase 1 Uber and Lyft you don't have full coverage. They can cancel you loan and repo you car with out full insurance at all times


My personal policy covers me during phase 1. I don't pay anything additional for a Rideshare endorsement. My insurance agent is aware and has noted my account somehow. Per my agent they will cover Phase 1 . They will cover Phase 2 if they have to but they won't touch phase 3


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> In the state of Colorado it's written into the Rideshare Bill the mayor signed when Uber and Lyft came to the state.


Let me know if you have a quick link for more information this. I am curious whether this applies to non-rideshare (aka non-destructive, low mileage) commercial vehicle financing as well in CO. If you don't know it's fine - thanks.


----------



## ObsidianSedan (Jul 13, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Walk into any car dealership tell them you're a full-time Uber Lyft driver and see how hard it is 2 get a loan.


I did that on an L/Certified (pre-owned) Lexus at a Lexus dealership. The only difference was I'm a part-time driver with another full-time job.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> Let me know if you have a quick link for more information this. I am curious whether this applies to non-rideshare (aka non-destructive, low mileage) commercial vehicle financing as well in CO. If you don't know it's fine - thanks.


I'll look for it right now. Although I'm not sure it'll address your specific question because I'm referring to the Rideshare specific bill that was written only for rideshare.



ObsidianSedan said:


> I did that on an L/Certified (pre-owned) Lexus at a Lexus dealership. The only difference was I'm a part-time driver with another full-time job.


Did the sales team know you drove? I'm guessing it wasn't put on the paperwork to the lender. So even if they knew, they kept quiet about it and didn't inform the lender. Especially if your financing is through Lexus Toyota Financial. Part-time drivers don't typically have a problem because they can simply not mention it anywhere in the car deal and use their full-time job as their source of income. Full-time drivers are who gets screwed because obviously you have to have income to purchase a vehicle but yet you can't claim the income that you make because that put you at risk of not being able to get approved. I have heard Ford works with self-employed a lot better than a lot of vehicle manufacturers. So people are using that Avenue without disclosing it's Rideshare somehow



waldowainthrop said:


> Let me know if you have a quick link for more information this. I am curious whether this applies to non-rideshare (aka non-destructive, low mileage) commercial vehicle financing as well in CO. If you don't know it's fine - thanks.


Here is the actual part of the law that addresses cars with liens on them. I'm trying to copy the link but it for some reason it is is only bringing up the link to my Google Drive which has some of my personal information attached. So I'm still working on it








Ok, click on this link @waldowainthrop 
https://www.colorado.gov/pacific/dora/TNCand scroll down to
Senate bill 2014-125. Here us a screenshot of what to click on










TBone said:


> My Mazda dealer is cool with drivers and warranties


Any dealer is "cool" with drivers and warranties. Its the lender and warranty company that's not cool with it. I assume your Mazda dealership is not also functioning as your lender


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

endres88 said:


> Has anybody run into their original car warranty not being honored since you are an uber driver? I wanted to purchase an extended car repair warranty, and have been told by several companies that it will not cover my car, since it is being used commercially. I contacted FORD, and they told me the same thing. I would have to purchase a rider on top of the regular Ford warranty to cover commercial driving. They said specifically Uber and Lyft.
> 
> If this really the case, a new car warranty would not cover me. I was going to purchase a new Ford escape.


I never had a problem with the new car warranty, Ford sucks


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> I never had a problem with the new car warranty, Ford sucks


I've never heard of anyone having an issue with manufacturer warranty since it's based on mileage as well time. Extended warranties are completely different


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Usually, the original new car warranties will cover vehicles used for commercial purposes which would include Lyft and Uber. The warranties usually last for 3 years or 36,000 miles or 5 years of 50,000 miles.
> 
> If you do this full time, you are going to put around 6000 miles a month on your vehicle. That means the original factory new car warranty is going to expire in 6-8 months.
> 
> However the extended vehicle warranties usually exclude vehicles used for taxi or commercial purposes which would include Lyft and Uber.


i disagree with you.
cop cars zero warranties . i had quite a few in my shop with under 10k miles bad heater core or broken such and such.
zero warranty. so commercial is commercial .


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Nothing is covered if you drive Uber and Lyft. Check your gap insurance to


Not true in all cases. I run an LLC for this business, and my warranties have never been questioned at my dealership. It might be dealership specific, but I have bought and maintained 3 vehicles there. Lights, Tyers, maintenance, etc.

I drive Kia for this business due to the 100,000 -150,000 mile warranties and have never had any large problem.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Amos69 said:


> Not true in all cases. I run an LLC for this business, and my warranties have never been questioned at my dealership. It might be dealership specific, but I have bought and maintained 3 vehicles there. Lights, Tyers, maintenance, etc.
> 
> I drive Kia for this business due to the 100,000 -150,000 mile warranties and have never had any large problem.


Are you talking the original manufacturer warranty or are you talking extended warranties you've purchased?

Are all three vehicles on the road full time or how many miles are you averaging on each vehicle a year?


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

kingcorey321 said:


> i disagree with you.
> cop cars zero warranties . i had quite a few in my shop with under 10k miles bad heater core or broken such and such.
> zero warranty. so commercial is commercial .


I don't know what shop you work for, but Ford police vehicles are covered under the factory warranty. I see police cars at the dealership that I visit on a regular basis. Here is the link to the Ford police brochure:

https://www.fleet.ford.com/resources/ford/general/pdf/brochures/2019/2019_Police_Brochure.pdf


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Rule #1 since 2013: Never tell anyone you drive Uber or Lyft.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Bob Reynolds said:


> I don't know what shop you work for, but Ford police vehicles are covered under the factory warranty. I see police cars at the dealership that I visit on a regular basis. Here is the link to the Ford police brochure:
> 
> https://www.fleet.ford.com/resources/ford/general/pdf/brochures/2019/2019_Police_Brochure.pdf


dodge charger


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Yea, never disclose more info than what the point blank ask you.

Read the fine print yourself instead of telling anyone what you are doing.

And for Gods sake, don't by a new car for rideshare! Save yourself 5-15k and get a used one!


----------

